# Alignment after strut replacement



## hazbin (Apr 24, 2009)

Will a front end alignment be required after replacing front struts on a '96 sentra?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes.......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

there's really not a lot that can be done, unless you have some aftermarket camber plates and such. it's is advisable though to correct the front end toe setting that could have been altered when the struts were replaced.


----------



## topz (May 15, 2006)

depending on the quality of struts used. only toe is adjustable on this car. i've changed struts couple of times, never done an alignment.


----------

